# What is a Terminated Lead



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Check this out: Finding Terminated Lead Part Numbers in the Service Information Looks like it is a connection type. There is also info about Cruze fog lights on that link. Don't know much more.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

it is a wire that has the terminal on the end of it you can get terminals, just the pins for the connectors and connect (solder or crimp) the wire yourself or get a terminated lead the wire and terminal are already connected.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Greggul8r said:


> it is a wire that has the terminal on the end of it you can get terminals, just the pins for the connectors and connect (solder or crimp) the wire yourself or get a terminated lead the wire and terminal are already connected.


Thank you. That's what I was thinking it must be. GM wants $6 for the terminated lead, but I found the terminals from Mouser for less than a penny each. I would prefer to crimp my own terminals anyway.


----------

